# AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

					Noch nie war es verlockender, eine AMD-Grafikkarte oder CPU zu erwerben. Käufer der AMD Radeon HD 7900/7800 Serie erhalten bei der Aktion mit dem Namen "Never Settle Reloaded" die PC-Spiele Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3 und Bioshock Infinite kostenlos. Für einige Prozessoren gibt es Sim City gratis.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Mal sehen wann es drei Spiele und gratis dazu eine AMD Grafikkarte gibt...


----------



## noname545 (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

schon heftig wie AMD vorgeht, wenn sie Gewinn machen warum nicht.


----------



## socio (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann es drei Spiele und gratis dazu eine AMD Grafikkarte gibt...


 
made my day!!!


----------



## Chinaquads (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

AMD wird kein Gewinn machen, sondern wird immer tiefer ins Minus rutschen.

Ich frag mich, wie ne Firma, welche 1 MRD Dollar Verlus mach, weiterhin existieren kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. April 2013)

Chinaquads schrieb:
			
		

> AMD wird kein Gewinn machen, sondern wird immer tiefer ins Minus rutschen.
> 
> Ich frag mich, wie ne Firma, welche 1 MRD Dollar Verlus mach, weiterhin existieren kann.



Weil sie existieren muss


----------



## chiquita (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie ne Firma, welche 1 MRD Dollar Verlus mach, weiterhin existieren kann.


 
soso, AMD macht also Mrd. Dollar Verluste, das hätte ich gerne belegt 

@Coolhardt: der einzige Grund warum sie existieren müssen, wäre zum einen Intels Monopolstellung die entstehen würde und weil ich aktuelle Treiber brauch


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie ne Firma, welche 1 MRD Dollar Verlus *Umsatz* mach, weiterhin existieren kann.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. April 2013)

chiquita schrieb:
			
		

> @Coolhardt: der einzige Grund warum sie existieren müssen, wäre zum einen Intels Monopolstellung die entstehen würde und weil ich aktuelle Treiber brauch



Genau das meinte ich


----------



## KnifePartey (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Wäre für mich aber kein Grund mich für eine AMD Grafikkarte anstatt einer Nvidia zu entscheiden.
P.S.: Ich mag beide


----------



## Zotac33 (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Bekommt man eine E-mail von AMD oder muss man nochmal seinen "Einmaligen Code" bei AMD eingeben?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Verdammt, warum nur bis zum 31.12.2013?
Ich wollte die neuen Konsolen abwarten und dann sehen, ob AMD ähnliche 8-Kern-CPUs für den Desktopmarkt bringt, nur halt gerne mit 4 statt 1,x GHz. Un bitte ohne iGPU, dann würde gich glatt noch ne 79xx oder eine dann hoffentlich echte 8xxx dazu kaufen...


----------



## migg (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

das is doch alles quatsch .. es wird ständig mit den Spielen geworben man bekommt seit 19.märz keine Spiele mehr zu den Karten dazu, hab mir am 22.3 eine 7800 er gekauft und kann keinen Speilecode mehr geltend machen können, hatte Anfangs noch gesucht ohne ende, da soviel dann noch geworben damit wurde.... finde das furchtbar entweder es wird neu nachgelegt mit spielecodes zum einlösen oder lasst das sein mit der Werbung


----------



## B-Jay (22. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*



migg schrieb:


> das is doch alles quatsch .. es wird ständig mit den Spielen geworben man bekommt seit 19.märz keine Spiele mehr zu den Karten dazu, hab mir am 22.3 eine 7800 er gekauft und kann keinen Speilecode mehr geltend machen können, hatte Anfangs noch gesucht ohne ende, da soviel dann noch geworben damit wurde.... finde das furchtbar entweder es wird neu nachgelegt mit spielecodes zum einlösen oder lasst das sein mit der Werbung


 Dann kauf halt bei nem vernünftigen Shop. Ich hab am 08.04. ne 7870 bei Alternate gekauft und hatte eine Codekarte für Bioschock Infinite und Tomb Raider im Paket.


----------



## siru (23. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Schade, ich hätte lieber Crysis 3 zur Auswahl gehabt  naja Far Cry 3 für lau ist natürlich auch ok, neben Bioshock und Tomb Raider


----------



## Deni (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Auch von mir die Frage: Muss man den Karten-Code erneut einlösen oder erhält man den Spielecode einfach so zugesendet?


----------



## JoKa29 (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Den Karten-Code musst Du an AMD schicken und die schicken Dir dann den Code für das Spiel ...


----------



## Rolk (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Wenn man den Code bereits eingelöst hat muss man gar nichts tun. Einfach warten bis das Spiel released wurde, dann bekommt man den Code automatisch zugeschickt.


----------



## Icbabus (26. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Eine wirklich gute Sache... und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das nichtmal neu. Früher waren doch auch ab und zu Games bei den Grafikkarten bei.  Und wenn es sich dabei auch noch um aktuelle Titel handelt - umso besser! 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das der Hardware Preis dadurch nicht steigt!


----------



## benTi1985 (28. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*

Hat schon jemand den Key für Blood Dragon bekommen?

Mein Bioshock Key war ca. ne Woche vor Release da. Aber für Blood Dragon is bis jetzt noch nix gekommen.


----------



## Coldhardt (28. April 2013)

benTi1985 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand den Key für Blood Dragon bekommen?
> 
> Mein Bioshock Key war ca. ne Woche vor Release da. Aber für Blood Dragon is bis jetzt noch nix gekommen.



Blood Dragon ist ja auch noch nicht erschienen


----------



## benTi1985 (28. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Blood Dragon ist ja auch noch nicht erschienen


 
 Ich hab nicht nach dem Erscheinungsdatum gefragt...


----------



## Coldhardt (28. April 2013)

benTi1985 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nicht nach dem Erscheinungsdatum gefragt...



Das Spiel ist ja wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal fertig und du fragst nach dem Key? Sry, dass ich dich da falsch verstanden hab...


----------



## benTi1985 (28. April 2013)

*AW: AMD-Käufer erhalten Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite oder Sim City gratis [Anzeige]*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ja wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal fertig und du fragst nach dem Key? Sry, dass ich dich da falsch verstanden hab...


 
Kein Problem. Kommt vor.

Aber ich glaube eher du hast da was falsch verstanden. Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon is ab dem 01.05. (über-übermorgen) via Download erhältlich.

Aus diesem Grund hab ich gedacht ich frag hier mal ob denn schon jemand nen Key (z.B. für Steam) bekommen hat.


----------

